# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر من مقر مريخاب المايقوما بشرق النيل

## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان انقل لكم اجتماع توأمة مريخاب المايقوما مع منبر مريخاب اون لاين 

الحضــــــــــــــــــــور من قبل المنتدي 
ايهاب محمد علي 
بحاري 
عبد العزيز24
رياض عباس بخيت
عبد العظيم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*افتتح اللقاء بتعارف بين ممثلى المنبر  واعضاء مريخاب اون لاين ... بكلمة من الاخ عبدالعظيم حاج عمر الاب الروحى لمريخاب المايقوما ورئيس لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تحية واحترام لهذا الجمع الكريم
*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم يارياض انت وكل ناس المايقوما طبعا من غير الرشاشات الموجودين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان كلمة الاخ ايهاب محمد على المشرف العام ...

كلمة ضافية تحوى الطموحا ت لعمل شراكة ذكية مع الاخوة مريخاب المايقوما
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مكالمة من الريس موسى القطانى  والذى اعتذر عن الحضور لظروف اسرية قاهرة ... يبشر فيها مريخاب المايقوما بتعاون اكبر و اوسع ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*التجهيزات كيف
والناقص شنو
افيدنا 
تحيه خاصة لسفير رابطه مشجعين المايقوما 
ورئيس لجنه التعبئه والاب الروحي
السفير عبدالعظيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تم شرح مشاكل التي تواجة مريخاب المايقوما
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور اللافتات التي نسير بها الي الاستاد



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## مرهف

*التحية والاحترام والتقدير
للأخوان شركاء النجاح والتميز وعضد المريخ والمنبر
في رابطة المايقوما 
وللاخوان في ادارة منبر مرياب اون لاين الداخل
والتحية لمنتسبي المنبر
هكذا يُرسخ المنبر لثوابت العمل الجماعي من اجل
خدمة سودان المريخ 
اليوم هي خطوة ثانية نمشيها علي طريق النجاح الذي
تتعالي درجاته 
متمنين ان نصل قمة درجات النجاح 
وفق الله سودان المريخ وابناؤه في خدمته 
متمنياً من الله ان يمنحهم الصحة والعافية وان يُجيب دعواتهم
ويبارك لهم في اهلهم ومالهم ووطنهم سودان المريخ
..
شكراً رياض
...
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يارب يا كريم كُن سنداً للزعيم
...
*

----------


## منص

*التحية لمريخاب المايقوما
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اعادة تكوين فرق البراعم والناشئين باسم شهداء المريخ حتي تصير منطقة المايقوما مقفولة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التشدد علي نيل بطاقة عضوية نادي المريخ حتي يكون لمريخاب المايقوما كلمتهم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المشرف ايهاب من قبل مريخاب اون لاين


الاخ عبدالعزيز24 من مريخاب اون لاين

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله سعداء بهذا الحراك الذي يشهد بعظمة المريخ وصفوته
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ عبد العظيم رئيس لجنة التعبئة والاستنفار


بحـــــــاري


رياض عباس بخيت في النقل المباشر

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ مهند اسماعيل صباحي
رئيس مريخاب المايقوما


صدقي 
عضو بمريخاب المايقوما

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تسلم رياض تحياتنا لي صفوة المايقوما
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*براعم الصفوة


اشرف سعيد 
نائب الرئيس

*

----------


## منص

*مشكورين يا رياض 
تحياتي للاخوان 
بحاري - عبد العزيز - عبد العظيم 
و حبيب البي ايهاب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يس 
عضوء


ابراهيم 
عضو

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اعادة تكوين فرق البراعم والناشئين باسم شهداء المريخ حتي صيير منطقة المايقوما مقفولة للمريخ



 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

التشدد علي نيل بطاقة عضوية نادي المريخ حتي يكون لمريخاب المايقوما كلمتهم



اذا كانت النفوس كبارا .. تعبت في مرادها الاجسام 

هذا يجب ان يكون هدفكم الاستراتيجية الاول 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عبدالعزيز 
عضوء


عزالدين رحمة الله
امين المال

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لؤي 
نائب سكرتير الاعلام


نور الدين عثمان
نائب المقرر

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عمنا صلاح 
مسؤول الدار


احمد مجزوب
عضوء

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*احد الصفوة


من تجهيزات كأس العالم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لن ننساك يا ايداهور

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هكذا المريخ وهكذا ابناءة في كل ربوع بلادي وفي كل دول العالم صفوة ومبتكرين الي 
ما يفيد الزعيم والصفوة لكم التحية ايها الصفوة واه لو ما كنت من ناس ديل كان الحزن شرطني
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* انتهي الاجتماع الان 
وسيوافيكم الاخ عبدالعظيم بالتفاصيل الدقيقة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور رياض علي التغطية الممتازة و تسلم يا صفوة المايقوما
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*تسلم يا رياض
وتحياتنا لعشاق الأحمر
الوهاج بالمايقوما
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*التحيه والتقدير  لمريخاب المايقوما

والتحيه والتقدير لشباب المنبر 0

موفقين بإذن  الله 0


تخريمه :

  ويين  يارياض ؟ :

شفتك  وإبتهجت  وين ياغالى كنت ؟
*

----------


## acba77

*التحية والتجلي لهذا الجمع المبارك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا رياض علي التغطية الممتازة المريخ عالم جميل

*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="4 80"] 
مــــــــاشاء الله وتبارك الله

شبـــــــــــاب اون لاين

شبــــــــــاب المـــــــايقوما

هكــــــــذا يكون حب سودان المريخ
[/frame]
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

التجهيزات كيف
والناقص شنو
افيدنا 
تحيه خاصة لسفير رابطه مشجعين المايقوما 
ورئيس لجنه التعبئه والاب الروحي
السفير عبدالعظيم



شكرا تينا على المرور والتحية
تسلمى يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يارب يا كريم كُن سنداً للزعيم
...



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ياريس
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

التحية لمريخاب المايقوما



 التحية لك وللمحبوب الزعيم يامنص ياراقى
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله سعداء بهذا الحراك الذي يشهد بعظمة المريخ وصفوته



 سعداء نحن اخى طارق باننا منكم ومن عالم المريخ الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تسلم رياض تحياتنا لي صفوة المايقوما



 ولكم التحية اخى مجد الدين والمجد للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

مشكورين يا رياض 
تحياتي للاخوان 
بحاري - عبد العزيز - عبد العظيم 
و حبيب البي ايهاب



التحية ليك يامنص ياذوق
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

هكذا المريخ وهكذا ابناءة في كل ربوع بلادي وفي كل دول العالم صفوة ومبتكرين الي 
ما يفيد الزعيم والصفوة لكم التحية ايها الصفوة واه لو ما كنت من ناس ديل كان الحزن شرطني



لك التحية الغسينابى والحزن كان شرابنا لو ما انت ونحن مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مشكور رياض علي التغطية الممتازة و تسلم يا صفوة المايقوما



 تسلم انت يا عجكو ويسلم لينا عجبنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

تسلم يا رياض
وتحياتنا لعشاق الأحمر
الوهاج بالمايقوما



التحية لكم انتم اخى حسن ودمت
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

التحيه والتقدير لمريخاب المايقوما

والتحيه والتقدير لشباب المنبر 0

موفقين بإذن الله 0


تخريمه :

ويين يارياض ؟ :

شفتك وإبتهجت وين ياغالى كنت ؟



التحية لمانديلا 
ومانديلا 89
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

التحية والتجلي لهذا الجمع المبارك



 ولكم منا اجمل التحايا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

تسلم يا رياض علي التغطية الممتازة المريخ عالم جميل



تحايانا لكم والعالم ما كان حايكون جميل دون انفاسكم 
تسلموا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

[frame="4 80"]
مــــــــاشاء الله وتبارك الله

شبـــــــــــاب اون لاين

شبــــــــــاب المـــــــايقوما

هكــــــــذا يكون حب سودان المريخ
[/frame]



حب سودان المريخ وجدناه بين جوانحكم اخى افريكانو 
لك التحية والود
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تحية خاصة لمريخاب المايقوما
وكل الشباب المشاركين 
والتحايا موصولة لعظمة المريخ
المسكون بحب المريخ
الرائع عظمة يا عظمة
اللهم أنصر المريخ 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

تحية خاصة لمريخاب المايقوما
وكل الشباب المشاركين 
والتحايا موصولة لعظمة المريخ
المسكون بحب المريخ
الرائع عظمة يا عظمة
اللهم أنصر المريخ 



دعواتك ياهاااااااااااااااااج كورينا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					





 يالطييييييييييييييييف يا ابو ايه الحريييييييييف
تحياتنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما شاء الله . . . تبارك الله
عينى بارده يا شباب المايقوما ورفعتو راسنا يا اداره
التحيه لكل المشاركين وان شاء الله توأمة مباركة
هيييييييع . . . الكراسى حمراء لهب 
تماس :-
هسع الرشاريش عندهم حاجات زى دى (موتوا بغيظكم)
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*نصرنا الله واياكم وجعل الخميس
يوماً من ايام سودان المريخ
       الخالده
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ما شاء الله . . . تبارك الله
عينى بارده يا شباب المايقوما ورفعتو راسنا يا اداره
التحيه لكل المشاركين وان شاء الله توأمة مباركة
هيييييييع . . . الكراسى حمراء لهب 
تماس :-
هسع الرشاريش عندهم حاجات زى دى (موتوا بغيظكم)



اللهب قلبك وحبك يا الابيض ضميرك واحمر عشقك 
لكم التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

نصرنا الله واياكم وجعل الخميس
يوماً من ايام سودان المريخ
الخالده



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*بالتوفيق بإذن الله ،، ومزيداً من التقدم .......

عميق التقدير وأجله لأهل المريخ بالمايقوما ولكل الصفوة بالوطن الحبيب
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

بالتوفيق بإذن الله ،، ومزيداً من التقدم .......

عميق التقدير وأجله لأهل المريخ بالمايقوما ولكل الصفوة بالوطن الحبيب



 التقدير لشخصك الغالى على مرورك واهتمامك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*صبااااح الخير ... ناس الزئيييييير !
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

صبااااح الخير ... ناس الزئيييييير !



 صباح الخير ياملك المشاوير
بحارى كبس
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياخ متعه والله وربنا يبارك فى التوئمه
ويبارك فى ايام المريخ كلها
ونقول شنو؟؟؟؟
ما لناش فى الطيب نصيب 
دايما ياحلوين خامين العسل برااااااكم
الجايات اكتر يا عظمه ويا عزو
يا ايهاب دخلت حلتنا كيف ؟؟؟؟
الجاب ليك فيزاااااااا منو؟؟؟
ولا لقيت شيخ الحله مسافر 

مبروك الرجوع وابطال المحاوله الفاشله
من زول فاشل يتبع مله فاشله ... والله يعين
بلدى الحبيب على هذه الامه الفاشله سبب تدهورنا
وتخلفنا ودمارنا  ....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

صور اللافتات التي نسير بها الي الاستاد






التحية للاخوة رابطة المايقوما صفوة الصفوة ..
نسعد بكم وبأن نكون شركاء في رحاب الزعيم ..
نسأل الله أن تكون هذه الشراكة فأل خير وبركه ونصر للزعيم في مباراة الغد ..
والشكر كل الشكر لممثلي المنبر الاخوة ايهاب رياض بحاري عبد العزيز24 عبد العظيم .. ونقول لهم أنتم نعم الصفوة كفيتم وأوفيتم وما أبقيتم شيئا ..

*

----------


## جاميكا

*واااااسفاي وااااااازلي لو ما بقيت من ناااس ديل
واااااسفاي وااااااازلي لو ما بقيت من ناااس ديل

*

----------


## العمدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ياخ متعه والله وربنا يبارك فى التوئمه
ويبارك فى ايام المريخ كلها
ونقول شنو؟؟؟؟
ما لناش فى الطيب نصيب 
دايما ياحلوين خامين العسل برااااااكم
الجايات اكتر يا عظمه ويا عزو
يا ايهاب دخلت حلتنا كيف ؟؟؟؟
الجاب ليك فيزاااااااا منو؟؟؟
ولا لقيت شيخ الحله مسافر 

مبروك الرجوع وابطال المحاوله الفاشله
من زول فاشل يتبع مله فاشله ... والله يعين
بلدى الحبيب على هذه الامه الفاشله سبب تدهورنا
وتخلفنا ودمارنا  ....





(  لن يستطيع احد ان يفك ارتباطا ابدا اصبحنا في المايقوما كاليد الواحدة ولن نرجع خطوة للوراء بل لن نتوقف والزارعنا غير الله ............. ) 
ربي ينصر الزعيم 

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ياخ متعه والله وربنا يبارك فى التوئمه
ويبارك فى ايام المريخ كلها
ونقول شنو؟؟؟؟
ما لناش فى الطيب نصيب 
دايما ياحلوين خامين العسل برااااااكم
الجايات اكتر يا عظمه ويا عزو
يا ايهاب دخلت حلتنا كيف ؟؟؟؟
الجاب ليك فيزاااااااا منو؟؟؟
ولا لقيت شيخ الحله مسافر 

مبروك الرجوع وابطال المحاوله الفاشله
من زول فاشل يتبع مله فاشله ... والله يعين
بلدى الحبيب على هذه الامه الفاشله سبب تدهورنا
وتخلفنا ودمارنا ....



ريحتنا بى مرورك ده ربنا يريحك بى ضرب الحمام الميت
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

التحية للاخوة رابطة المايقوما صفوة الصفوة ..
نسعد بكم وبأن نكون شركاء في رحاب الزعيم ..
نسأل الله أن تكون هذه الشراكة فأل خير وبركه ونصر للزعيم في مباراة الغد ..
والشكر كل الشكر لممثلي المنبر الاخوة ايهاب رياض بحاري عبد العزيز24 عبد العظيم .. ونقول لهم أنتم نعم الصفوة كفيتم وأوفيتم وما أبقيتم شيئا ..



 التحية لكم ولكل القائمين على امر هذا المنبر 
وتانى رجعه مافى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

بالتوفيق بإذن الله ،، ومزيداً من التقدم .......

عميق التقدير وأجله لأهل المريخ بالمايقوما ولكل الصفوة بالوطن الحبيب



يا الجراح انشاء الله نرشهم لما ترتاح
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العمدة
					

( لن يستطيع احد ان يفك ارتباطا ابدا اصبحنا في المايقوما كاليد الواحدة ولن نرجع خطوة للوراء بل لن نتوقف والزارعنا غير الله ............. ) 
ربي ينصر الزعيم 



والله ياعمده كلامك ده خلانى اقوم من الكى بورد واعرض 
تسلم وكلنا نار بس
*

----------

